# Is Xbox 360 4 gb worth investing?



## mandar5 (Nov 6, 2012)

Hi guys I wish to get the 4gb lower version of xbox 360 soon..Is 4gb more than enough for smooth functioning of games? I will buy ps3 one day but not now for 4 months atleast..pls reply...
Thanks..


----------

